

An introduction to vimwiki - lervag
http://franky.co/2012/06/vimwiki

======
xxxmadraxxx
"...I don’t like camelCase ... The second option is to wrap your link in two
brackets, like [[Example link]]..."

You can also just jump into Visual mode and highlight a word or words and hit
Return and Vimwiki will add the square brackets automatically and make the
link for you.

------
lervag
Link to git repository on github:
[https://github.com/vimwiki/vimwiki](https://github.com/vimwiki/vimwiki)

